# Need help with torsed appendix testis



## dbybee (Apr 10, 2009)

Any ideas for a CPT code? 
thanks


----------



## rmiller2012 (May 11, 2009)

The ICD-9 should be 608.23--torsion of the appendix testis.    Your comment does not indicate what doc did.   If he fixed the torsion, it would be code 54600..... (as per Coding Today) "Reduction of torsion of testis, surgical, with or without fixation of contralateral testis 

Lay Description
The physician makes an incision in the scrotum to fix a condition in which the spermatic cord that is attached to the testicle becomes twisted, cutting off the blood supply to the testicle. The physician then sutures the testicle to the scrotum so that it cannot become twisted again. The physician may perform this procedure on the other testicle as well to prevent future instances of twisting."


----------

